# Haplopelma schmidti?



## Jmugleston (Oct 17, 2009)

This girl was posted here a couple month ago, but due to her need of a molt, no consensus was reached regarding her species. She finally molted. I've been looking over the Zhu and Zhang 2008 revision of Chinese theraphosids but I'm not all that certain on my measurements. The exuvium was dried so the spermatheca measurements may not be accurate. Also, until I get to my lab on Monday, I won't have access to a microscope that will allow me to inspect the maxillae. I wanted to see what others thought of this girl. H. hainanum or H. schmidti. I'm leaning toward H. schmidti.


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't help you, but I can say:worship: :worship: :worship: 
BEAUTIFUL!!!


PIG-


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

hainanum, a very nice one too!
but at the same time, if there were some changes i dont know about, it could be a dark form of schmidti and that would mean i have a gold phase and a darker phase and hainanum is a different spider all together.


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Oct 17, 2009)

that is schmidti.


----------



## moose35 (Oct 17, 2009)

how big is that spider?

this is a schmidti
yours seems too dark...
just my opinion though







         moose


----------



## Sathane (Oct 17, 2009)

That doesn't look like a _H. schmidti_ to me, and I've owned a few.  I'm leaning towards _H. hainanum_.


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 17, 2009)

I can see the argument for H. hainanum. If any of you have old exuvia that show the spermetheca, that would help solidify it either way.


----------



## moose35 (Oct 17, 2009)

give me a few and i'll post a pic


      moose


----------



## moose35 (Oct 17, 2009)

_H. schmidti_






         moose


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. The reason this is bothering me so much is that all the morphology points toward H. schmidti. The spines on the maxillae aren't long or as numerous as those on H. hainanum, and spermatheca isn't the right proportions for H. hainanum and is more "m" shaped like the pic above (thanks for the picture by the way). The color is off, but color seems quite variable in many species. Are multiple "color phases" of either species available in the hobby? Haplopelma is a mess. Someone really needs to focus on the taxonomy and phylogeny of the SE Asian theraphosids.


----------



## moose35 (Oct 17, 2009)

how big is the spider you have?

            moose


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 17, 2009)

She's between five and six inches.


----------



## moose35 (Oct 17, 2009)

maybe she'll get lighter as she gets bigger....my girl is pushing 8" but not quite there.

         moose


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

schmidti taking a walk around the house


----------



## syndicate (Oct 17, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> Haplopelma is a mess. Someone really needs to focus on the taxonomy and phylogeny of the SE Asian theraphosids.


It's not a mess at all.The only messy thing is all the dealers who use horrible common names for all the Haplopelmas they sell.That has absolutely nothing to do with the taxonomy of these species!
Oh and btw
there's also very good people currently working on the South East Asian tarantulas to ;]
-Chris


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 17, 2009)

syndicate said:


> It's not a mess at all.The only messy thing is all the dealers who use horrible common names for all the Haplopelmas they sell.That has absolutely nothing to do with the taxonomy of these species!
> Oh and btw
> there's also very good people currently working on the South East Asian tarantulas to ;]
> -Chris


That's good to hear. My research focuses on insects, so I have no idea what is happening in the way of theraphosids. I just periodically pick up papers that look interesting or that may help identify spiders that were sold under erroneous names.


----------



## EDED (Oct 17, 2009)

people need to start breeding schmidti

dont see much anymore


----------



## FireGuyX (Oct 17, 2009)

EDED said:


> people need to start breeding schmidti
> 
> dont see much anymore


You can get them for $3 USD in China.


----------



## EDED (Oct 17, 2009)

shiiiiiit

i will buy 100 of them

the thing is i heard the exportation will be limited as tehy might become a protected species there,,,,hopefully just a rumor


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 20, 2009)

Final verdict: This is Haplopelma hainanum. Verified not only by color, but also the thorns on the prolateral maxiallae. The spermatheca was a bit dessicated so the measurements there were not able to be taken accurately. Even without the spermatheca measurements, the other traits are well outside the range of H. schmidti and within H. hainanum. Now to find a male. Thanks for the input you all provided.


----------



## EDED (Oct 21, 2009)

congrats on the verification of the ID,

it has been fun in the past when DCF schmidti were being sold  

learned alot from Denmark and German friends, regarding the ID process.


you are smart :clap:


----------



## EDED (Oct 21, 2009)

better to stick with WC sometimes and raise your own group after CBing it.  that way no doubts about possible hybrids

im sure males will be around 2 years or lesser if lucky, as there were recent hatchouts, goodluck then.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Oct 21, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> This girl was posted here a couple month ago, but due to her need of a molt, no consensus was reached regarding her species. She finally molted. I've been looking over the Zhu and Zhang 2008 revision of Chinese theraphosids but I'm not all that certain on my measurements. The exuvium was dried so the spermatheca measurements may not be accurate. Also, until I get to my lab on Monday, I won't have access to a microscope that will allow me to inspect the maxillae. I wanted to see what others thought of this girl. H. hainanum or H. schmidti. I'm leaning toward H. schmidti.


 Joey look at my website, that's H. hainanum dont second guess it.....


----------



## seanbond (Oct 21, 2009)

i luv saying
"toldjew so!"


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 21, 2009)

seanbond said:


> i luv saying
> "toldjew so!"


Feels good doesn't it. You were right, and I have the keys and species descriptions to prove it.


----------



## Sathane (Oct 21, 2009)

Me tew!     



seanbond said:


> i luv saying
> "toldjew so!"


----------



## ornamentalist (Dec 22, 2010)

i was thinkin  H. hainanum too! the pic just caught my eye as i just bought an albostriatum and at first glance they also look very similar until you see the lack of 'E. murinus style' white stripes on their legs.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Dec 23, 2010)

it looks like a very beautiful H. hainanum. the legs of the hainanum are usually darker.


----------

